# Finally nailed "stay"



## Glamisfoxgurl182 (Jun 14, 2012)

I am so proud of my boy!!! The other night we were playing musical cars. Gunnar is not allowed in the street. so while I walked out into the street I told him to sit and stay. the whole time I was in the street he stayed perfectly where I left him!!!! and didnt move until I came back to him and praised him!  

He is such a punk. I tried teaching him stay so much and he never got it. just wanted his treats and to play. but it seems he does this with any new command or trick. then when it counts and I need him to stay he will do it perfect! Anyone else's dog do that?

I remember trying to teach him to shake. He wouldnt do it so I gave up. then randomly tried it weeks later and he does it perfectly! ugh! I think hes too smart for his own good!!!!!:wub:


----------



## Bear GSD (Apr 12, 2012)

Good job! Hahaha, he's just trying to keep you on your toes. He wouldn't want you think he was actually smart :wild:


----------



## Glamisfoxgurl182 (Jun 14, 2012)

hahahaha that must be it!!!!


----------



## Jag (Jul 27, 2012)

Did I read this wrong or did you take your dog into the street (where cars drive?) and put him in a sit/stay??


----------



## Capone22 (Sep 16, 2012)

I think the op meant she put him in a stay on the sidewalk in lawn and then she walked into the street where the dog is not allowed to go. 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Glamisfoxgurl182 (Jun 14, 2012)

oh no. He wasnt in the street. Hes not allowed to go in the street. I put him in a stay in the driveway, away from the street!

When we cross the street when we walk or anything, we always stop and I make him sit...then we look, then we go across the street. I do not want that close call of a car getting him or anything like that. too scary!


----------



## Capone22 (Sep 16, 2012)

Hey Glamis your very close to me! I live in Fontana =)


----------



## Glamisfoxgurl182 (Jun 14, 2012)

that is close! I live in Riversideish area lol


----------



## blackshep (Aug 3, 2012)

Oh, I know just what you mean!

We've had so much rain lately. I've been trying to teach my pup "Paw" since she was 10 weeks old, but gave up. Lately when I come in, I grab her towel and dry her feet so she's not tracking mud into my place. So I hold the towel and out of habit say "paw-paw" and lo and behold, she plops her paw in!  Took a bit more effort to get the other paw, but I was like 'really? Has she finally got it?' and sure enough, the next day, she does it again! Hey!! What do you know?!

She is also doing "get in", which is to sit in heel position, she's been playing dumb for months and suddenly decided she likes doing this now. If I just stare at her if she sits' too far out or on a 45 degree angle, she'll correct her position. What a dog!

They always seem to surprise you!


----------



## Glamisfoxgurl182 (Jun 14, 2012)

hahaha yes they do! Silly dogs! Your girl sounds just like my boy! 

He always surprises me with how good he can be....yet he is still a terror sometimes! I guess he takes after his mom and likes to be stubborn!


----------



## blackshep (Aug 3, 2012)

It's amazing how they play dumb, but then weeks later after leaving it for a while BAM! They do it!

It's like someone flipped a switch. 

I love my girl. She's so sassy, and uses her brain for evil sometimes, but she's got such a heart of gold and loves her mom.  And i can't be mad at her either. OH NO. This will not be tolerated.

I put her in a down stay so I could sweep the floor, and I guess she thought she was in trouble, because she was trying to crawl a bit toward me and I had my back to her and felt something on my feet. I look down and she's laying on her side with her head between my feet giving me the googly eyes.  How can I ever be mad, when she does stuff like this?


----------



## Glamisfoxgurl182 (Jun 14, 2012)

I know right!! When Gunnar gets in trouble he knows it. and lays down and puts his ears back as far as he can and gives me that look. I hate that look. No mater how mad I am He looks so stinkin cute! and he inches towards me like "I'm sorry mom I didnt mean to do it!"

Little turd! haha


----------

